# Best Dog Blind



## hunter52 (Dec 16, 2005)

What do you guys think is the best dog blind for feild hunting?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I have the mutt hutt and love it. But I have also seen the avery's in action and they are good too.

I don't think you could go wrong with either one.

chuck


----------



## hunter52 (Dec 16, 2005)

does the Mutt Hutt fold flat?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Yes it can. The only thing I don't like is its windows are not that big. It is hard for the dog to see out of the blind. They will have to have its head sticking out. But that is not that huge of a deal for me. I will just stick a decoy infront of it. It will just be a hassle setting that decoy up every time for a retrieve....


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

Another vote for the Mutt Hutt!!!


----------



## hunterND (Aug 15, 2007)

I use a piece of camo burlap cut about the size of a large bathtowel.

Training and consistancy is the key to this very novel type of dog blind. The trick is to teach your dog to lay down very quietly for large periods of time. Hiding much like the mighty ninja 

Then when I go hunting I just throw the burlap over the dog. Dog seems to enjoy it and I've got enough junk to haul out into the field without needing to make an extra trip back to the truck for a dog blind.

If you still want a dog blind the mutt hutt does look like a very good candidate.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I have a finisher and a ground force.. The ground force is a much better dog blind then the finisher.


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Just bought a Mutt Hutt for the pup today at Cabelas. I seem to like it, I was kind skeptical on what it would look like because there wasn't a display up. My buddy has a Avery dog blind and I think that the Mutt Hutt is has a lower hieght which will help in trying to hide it. Seems like my dog has no problem turning around in it.


----------



## 95huskers (Oct 11, 2006)

Jorgy,

Go with the mutt hutt. Skip the new one from final approach....wasn't real impressed with it...unless I'm missing something.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Find a piece of dog fence wire (2"x4" square) and bend it in the shape of a "U". Cover it with the camo of your choice and secure it to the ground with tent stakes. :beer:


----------



## jeffinwestfargo (May 5, 2007)

Take the time to check out the $25 Dog Blind at Gander Mt. A few of us checked out Scheels, Sportsmans Warehouse, and Gander Mt. for goose/duck hunting supplies last weekend and found this to be a good blind and $60 cheaper than anywhere else. Sorry I don't remember the brand name.


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

http://www.duckhuntingchat.com/viewtopic.php?t=40871


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

Hands down...the Ground force


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Fosse said:


> Hands down...the Ground force


Nice blind but I really don't care for the front and rear entrance, I am guessing most young dogs will go in one end and out the other, I haven't really figured out the reason or advantage of having both ends open. I'de have to give my vote to the mutt hutt well built and easy to set up. I was just on Cabelas site and you can get a mutt hut for $69.00, Field kacky for $59.99 can't beat that .


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

BROWNDOG said:


> Fosse said:
> 
> 
> > Hands down...the Ground force
> ...


I agree the Mutt Hutt is a fine blind. I used one all last year. I also used a roll of electrical tape to keep the frame post on top connected to the tabs on either side of the blind. The holes in the tab break way to easy when a dog moves into the blind at a fast pace. The blind can not hold up to that pressure. The Ground Force is constructed to take alot of force when the dog arrives back to the blind. I am not sure why they constructed a back and front entrance. My pup has not had a problem with it yet. She goes in the front and turns herself around in it and lays down. For the few extra bucks, I want a blind that will not fall apart on opening day and be a pain the rest of the season.


----------



## wetlandfarms (Oct 10, 2005)

I also use the Ground Force, and i like it alot. But this is the only blind i have used, so i couldnt compare it to any of the other blinds, but the Ground Force does get the job done and it is very low profile.

The only reason i could think of for the front and back door is for a bigger dog that cant get in and turn around. So they could crawl in the back and go out the front. My lab is right on the border line, but she does manage to come in the front and turn around.


----------

